# Any ideas what this is?



## Deloris (Dec 1, 2021)

Hi everybody!
Does anyone know what this bottle is? All I know about it is, it was my Grams. She passed in the 1990s n I’ve held on to it because she liked it so much.
Thank you for any help


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 1, 2021)

Deloris said:


> Hi everybody!
> Does anyone know what this bottle is? All I know about it is, it was my Grams. She passed in the 1990s n I’ve held on to it because she liked it so much.
> Thank you for any help


My first thought was Holy water pictorial bottle.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 1, 2021)

Deloris said:


> Hi everybody!
> Does anyone know what this bottle is? All I know about it is, it was my Grams. She passed in the 1990s n I’ve held on to it because she liked it so much.
> Thank you for any help


It very well could be that is a nursing bottle. I know that the opening on the lip seems big, but if you put the older nursing bottle nipple on it it may work. There are several on eBay for sale right now and they look very similar to the opening on your bottle. By the way that is very cool!!!!


----------



## Dogo (Dec 1, 2021)

I have heard it called "Moses in the Bullrushes".  Not sure if it was a nip or a nurser, but it is a good one'


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 1, 2021)

Baby Moses, Sorry I didn't recognize him.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Deloris (Dec 2, 2021)

This is so very interesting and I have to say thank you for your help. I believe that I could become addicted to this! I’ve seen so many unusual things on this site.
Thank you


----------



## Mailman1960 (Dec 2, 2021)

Deloris said:


> This is so very interesting and I have to say thank you for your help. I believe that I could become addicted to this! I’ve seen so many unusual things on this site.
> Thank you


Along with unusual things, your questions will be answered and some of finest comedians.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bottle junkies unite!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Nickneff (Dec 2, 2021)

Deloris said:


> Hi everybody!
> Does anyone know what this bottle is? All I know about it is, it was my Grams. She passed in the 1990s n I’ve held on to it because she liked it so much.
> Thank you for any help


My opinion and looks like a liquor bottle to me whatever it is it is cool.


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 24, 2021)

Deloris said:


> This is so very interesting and I have to say thank you for your help. I believe that I could become addicted to this! I’ve seen so many unusual things on this site.
> Thank you


Deloris, have you found any more information on your very cool bottle?


----------



## Deloris (Jan 1, 2022)

Old man digger said:


> Deloris, have you found any more information on your very cool bottle?


Happy New Year everyone!
No I haven’t found anything yet. But I’m not going to give up on looking into it. Someone, somewhere knows what it is and I’m just happy it’s unique. I haven’t seen any that look like mine.
Thank you all!
Happy digging n hunting!


----------



## Old man digger (Jan 1, 2022)

Deloris said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> No I haven’t found anything yet. But I’m not going to give up on looking into it. Someone, somewhere knows what it is and I’m just happy it’s unique. I haven’t seen any that look like mine.
> Thank you all!
> Happy digging n hunting!


The only reason I ask is that I have one too. And I just cannot pin it down. OMD


----------



## Deloris (Jan 5, 2022)

Old man digger said:


> The only reason I ask is that I have one too. And I just cannot pin it down. OMD


Good morning!
Old man digger do you have a picture of yours? I’d love to see it.
This bottle is a real mystery and now there’s 2! 
I wonder how many more is out there?
Take care n awesome luck to you!


----------



## Csa (Jan 5, 2022)

I vote nursing bottle. As OMD says the lip is similar and also the overall curve of the bottle like many nursers had. Here’s a wacko article and baby face nurser pic. Yours is better looking!  Plus some pics from an early 1900s catalog. 
Seems like images and pictorial molds were common on these. Lots of these an google, keep searching for an exact match!!  









						Museum Mysteries: Murder Bottles - Wonders & Marvels
					






					www.wondersandmarvels.com


----------



## Old man digger (Jan 5, 2022)

Deloris said:


> Good morning!
> Old man digger do you have a picture of yours? I’d love to see it.
> This bottle is a real mystery and now there’s 2!
> I wonder how many more is out there?
> Take care n awesome luck to you!


Yes, here are two photos. One from the front and a side view. I have another baby bottle with a photo embossed on it that show a child sitting upright and some kind of hose going from the bottle to its mouth. It's weird and as soon as I can find where I put it I will post a picture of that one too.


----------



## Csa (Jan 5, 2022)

There is an image of this bottle online on Pinterest of all places. Seems to have come from a site bottlebooks.com. Can’t find any history or back story though.


----------



## Old man digger (Jan 5, 2022)

Csa said:


> There is an image of this bottle online on Pinterest of all places. Seems to have come from a site bottlebooks.com. Can’t find any history or back story though. View attachment 233813


Thank you. Did Bottlebooks.com give you any sort of an answer? Or is it like all the other places, and ends in a dead end.!!!


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 5, 2022)

Deloris said:


> Hi everybody!
> Does anyone know what this bottle is? All I know about it is, it was my Grams. She passed in the 1990s n I’ve held on to it because she liked it so much.
> Thank you for any help


That's very cool.!


----------



## Csa (Jan 5, 2022)

It was a Dead link. Maybe someone with better skills can look back into the internet way back machine and see what was posted there a few years back??  



			http://www.bottlebooks.com/questions/april%202005/Antique%20Bottle%20Baby%20with%20Sceptor%20in%20a%20Shell.jpg


----------



## Old man digger (Jan 5, 2022)

Csa said:


> It was a Dead link. Maybe someone with better skills can look back into the internet way back machine and see what was posted there a few years back??
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bottlebooks.com/questions/april%202005/Antique%20Bottle%20Baby%20with%20Sceptor%20in%20a%20Shell.jpg


I tried the link, and it says URL not found/error or something along those lines. That first lead Museum Mysteries and Murder Bottles was a good one. I dug out my other nursing bottle and here are two photos of it. I guess with the bacteria and the mom's inattentive care, plus giving their children doses of opium to calm them down, was a good reason for 8 out of 10 children dying during the Victorian Period...!!! OMD


----------



## Old man digger (Jan 5, 2022)

Old man digger said:


> I tried the link, and it says URL not found/error or something along those lines. That first lead Museum Mysteries and Murder Bottles was a good one. I dug out my other nursing bottle and here are two photos of it. I guess with the bacteria and the mom's inattentive care, plus giving their children doses of opium to calm them down, was a good reason for 8 out of 10 children dying during the Victorian Period...!!! OMDView attachment 233814View attachment 233815


This is called "Babys' Delight" more like Babys' going to croak!!!!   OMD


----------



## Deloris (Feb 20, 2022)

Old man digger said:


> Yes, here are two photos. One from the front and a side view. I have another baby bottle with a photo embossed on it that show a child sitting upright and some kind of hose going from the bottle to its mouth. It's weird and as soon as I can find where I put it I will post a picture of that one too.View attachment 233805View attachment 233806


Omg! That’s awesome !
Where did you find it, out of curiosity? If it’s a secret honey hole I will understand you not answering. 
Thanks for sharing!
Deloris


----------



## Deloris (Feb 20, 2022)

Csa said:


> There is an image of this bottle online on Pinterest of all places. Seems to have come from a site bottlebooks.com. Can’t find any history or back story though. View attachment 233813


Hi! 
Well it looks as if there’s 3 now!
Thank you for taking the time to help look into these crazy looking bottles.
Again thank you,
Deloris


----------



## Dogo (Feb 20, 2022)

I also have one in my figural collection. Mine has the same purple tint that yours seems to. I bought mine at a show years ago.


----------



## Len (Feb 20, 2022)

More likely a w-i-n-e if it has a baby on it. Further, if it wasn't Moses In The Bull Rushes it was his brother, Lou. Lou Reed! 

Nice find Deloris. Congrats.


----------



## Deloris (Feb 21, 2022)

Dogo said:


> I also have one in my figural collection. Mine has the same purple tint that yours seems to. I bought mine at a show years ago.


Hi!
That’s just awesome! 
Mind if I ask if you got any information on it from the person you got it from?
Thanks again for sharing.
Deloris


----------



## Deloris (Feb 21, 2022)

Len said:


> More likely a w-i-n-e if it has a baby on it. Further, if it wasn't Moses In The Bull Rushes it was his brother, Lou. Lou Reed!
> 
> Nice find Deloris. Congrats.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 21, 2022)

*Interesting figural bottle, but I don't think it's a nurser.
This one is not figured in AMERICAN PRESSED GLASS AND FIGURE BOTTLES (1970) by Albert Christian Revi, but the lip is similar to many other figurals that are listed.  The listings are based on U.S. patents, so this baby figural may not be American-made.  For example, many interesting figural bottles were produced in France.*


----------



## Old man digger (Mar 9, 2022)

Deloris said:


> Omg! That’s awesome !
> Where did you find it, out of curiosity? If it’s a secret honey hole I will understand you not answering.
> Thanks for sharing!
> Deloris


Deloris, sorry about taking so long to respond, I was down sick. And my secret honey hole was a yard sale!!! The person knew what they had and the price was appropriate at $65.00 at least in my wallets opinion...OMD


----------



## Digger 57 (Aug 4, 2022)

Deloris said:


> This is so very interesting and I have to say thank you for your help. I believe that I could become addicted to this! I’ve seen so many unusual things on this site.
> Thank you


This is an excellent site .fellow collectors are the smartest. Excellent bottle .


----------

